# Help - soil test, KBG reno, top-dressing, oh my!



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Ever since I got my soil test back, I'm unsure of what to do next! I had a decent yard, but I want it better. It looks like Milorganite is off the menu for now. I need to add OM, which I thought the Milo was providing, but apparently not. So I guess I should add compost? 


I'm in the process of killing the K31 in my lawn; I started out spot killing and pulling, but the front is worse than I thought. So I'm leaning towards killing it all in the front.

I have the SSS KBG seed blend ready to put down, but I want to level the front yard before I plant. So I guess I should add sand? I've seen Ward's sand videos, but I'm still afraid of turning my yard into bricks.

So, what would you do? 50/50 compost and sand? Get N through Urea? But what's a good slow release N source? Is there a better way of getting the OM than top dressing compost?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have an excellent soil. Maybe some more pottasium to get your reserves up. 2.5% organic matter is actually pretty good. Root cycles (roots die during the summer and rebuild in the spring/fall) will get you more organic matter overtime. Mulch the tree leaves, add some free Starbucks used grounds, cracked corn are all great ways to up your OM, but it takes time.

Sand is great for minor leveling, but if you plan to seed, then topsoil will be better.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Here's what I use to top dress (add organic matter) to my lawn. Check around as there should be companies in your area that sells compost in large volume. Don't buy it by the bag or you'll go broke.

SiteOne sells a Lesco fertilizer 10-0-20 that I use this summer on my parent's lawn as they are low on Potash, too, and it has slow release N. You may be able to find some at your local HD store. Where I live, they call it their summer fertilizer.

I did a renovation last fall and it was lot of work, but enjoyable because the results were excellent. I killed and removed every bit of the dead grass down to the soil. I then rototilled compost 6-8" into the existing soil, seeded, fertilized, rolled the soil, watered and watched the fireworks.


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

Thanks @g-man, I was kind of freaking out about the part about the OM. I've been mulching grass and leaves since I moved in a few years ago. I'll look into the topsoil route!

Thanks for the suggestion @Methodical, I've placed a few calls about bulk delivery, it's definitely cheaper than bags! I know our HD carries Lesco, and I've used their starter fert previously. I'll check for a product with the right analysis.


----------

